# Re: Have you checked yours ?



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

you'd make a great sales women Dizzi!  

Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

In Charter VIP  weve given awards out to some
Non charter Members so want people to be on the look out for them 

Besides Lots of members dont use their profiles enough 

Thanks Kay


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> If youve posted on the *introductions board * you will have a welcome graphic from the Mod who replied to you.


Urm..... Dizzi....... I didn't realise I was supposed to do a welcome graphic to the new members I replied to. Is that on the moderators forum? Did I miss something?

I can only apologise to those that should have got a message, but didn't. Sorry - trainee error 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Sue - I know Lou & Caz do & I did . . . .


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't do it either  . Didn't know I was meant to. I also send on my apologies to the ladies I've missed. I would like to blame trainee error - but I'm just not very bright


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Double oops!  

     

(tip is to save the welcome graphic to photobucket in a folder called FF) 
and just copy & paste the code onto profiles  )


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

dizzi,

how do you add a ticker to your profile in the ticker wall, I tried it a while ago and could never get it to work  

Roo x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Remove the URL code and just leave the IMG code in the [ ] 

Took me a few go's !!

So it will look like this 
[nobbc]







[/nobbc]


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

ok thanks will try that - Glad I'm not the only one that couldn't get it to work  

Mmmm don't need to do a ticker for anything at the mo though, will have to think of something.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

